# Port Olpenitz



## alexschney (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

wir fahren die erste Woche ins Ferienresort Olpenitz und haben dort ein Haus, bei dem die Terasse direkt im Hafnbecken endet 

Lohnt sich das Brandungsangeln im Hafenbecken oder doch lieber bis vor zur schleimündung laufen?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Zielfisch soll mehr Platte sein, da ja Dorsch zur Zeit eh wenig läuft oder bin ich da falsch informiert?

MfG

Alex


----------



## Der Boris (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

Moin Alex!
Probiere es doch einfach aus, mir erzählte mal jemand das die Soldaten damals von der Mole vorne wo die ihre Wache geschoben haben immer geangelt haben.
Im Hafenbecken könnte es sein das du einige Hänger bekommen kannst, man weiß ja nie was da so reingeschmissen worden ist!
Ansonsten kannst du auch am Weidefelder Strand und in Schönhagen gut auf Platte gehen!

Aber am besten kannst du dich auch bei dem Frank Piotter im Angelladen in Kappeln informieren, da bekommst du auch dein Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln her!

Gruß, Boris


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

ich war vor 20 jahren dort stationiert, das ölige hafenbecken war garantiert fischfrei.
kaum haben wir draussen geankert hab ich vom torpedodeck aus den smut unterstützt :vik:

Aber das ist lange her und hilft dir garantiert nix.


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

Da der Hafen seit Jahren schiffsfrei ist, sollte das ölige auch wech sein. Der boden dort könnte etwas schlammig sein, vermute ich.
Früher ging auch im Hafen alles Abord.
An Hnger glaub ich eher direkt unterhalb der Schwimmpieren.
Die Ferienhäuser direkt auf der Mole sind bestimmt ne Bank für Fisch.
Eine Seite offene See oder der Vorhafen von der Terasse aus.
Der Strand Richtung Schleimünde ist aber Schutzgebiet und sollte gemieden werden.
Berichte mal was da so ging.
Ich plane den Oktober dort ein


----------



## plattenjoe (20. August 2017)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

Und wie lief es dort ?


----------



## paulbarsch (21. August 2017)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

Also ich war auch dort stationiert, habe wärend und außerhalb der Wache direkt an der Kaimauer  mein Haken mit ganz normalem Tauwurm runtergelassen! Aufgrund des starken muschelbewuchses an der Kaimauer, habe ich dort viele und auch gute Aale gefangen! Wie es dort heute aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Einfach mal probieren!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Heilbutt (22. August 2017)

*AW: Port Olpenitz*

Hm,
war nicht hier irgendwo mal die Rede davon das in PO das Angeln nicht erlaubt oder zumindest unerwünscht ist?!?|kopfkrat

Oder betrifft das nur die "Gastangler"?!?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe wollt ihr da ein Ferienhaus mieten.
Vielleicht sieht´s da ja anders aus...:m

Ich hab auch schön öfter überlegt mich dort mal ne Woche einzumieten. Die Preise für diese Häuser "in Bestangellage" haben mich aber doch etwas abgeschreckt!!#q

Letztes Frühjahr bin ich mal durch das gesamte Baugebiet durchgeradelt.... das kam mir schon alles ziemlich "snoppig" vor.|rolleyes

Aber von der Terrasse aus Angeln ist zweifellos geil!!#6

Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!

Gruß

Holger


----------

